# Vertex/HHIP Keyless Chuck?



## HellawellCustoms (Mar 5, 2018)

New to milling and wondering if this is a decent drill chuck for the mill. It is listed on amazon.ca so I benefit from free shipping. Something I don't get often here in Canada. Anyways Here is the direct link, https://www.amazon.ca/HHIP-3701-150...=UTF8&qid=1520284765&sr=8-4&keywords=r8+chuck

Title says HHIP Picture says Vertex.  It's a lot of money so I was hoping to get opinions from anyone who has either heard of these or bought one themselves.


----------



## aliva (Mar 5, 2018)

Never heard HHIP. I checked their web site and couldn't find out where these chucks are made
 You could also check Travers tools Canada they have a good selection of chucks in all price ranges. I bought a ROHM from them last year pricey but very accurate I believe its made in either Spain or Germany. Travers ships from Montreal and the U.S.


----------



## mksj (Mar 5, 2018)

Vertex is a Taiwanese machine tool firm, they produce some very nice accurate tooling at mid range pricing. HHIP is a distributor, they sell a wide range of tooling, mostly from Asia. My experience with other Vertex tooling is that it is very well made to better tolerance than the generic stuff. The reviews on Amazon for this chuck are all very positive.  I have several Vertex collets and am considering one of their boring heads.


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Mar 5, 2018)

I can't give you an answer about the chuck in question, but I've purchased a bunch of R8 toolholders from HHIP for my G0704 CNC conversion. As a matter of fact I just ordered and received a couple more last week. They are decent quality at a good price and I wouldn't have any qualms ordering anything else from from them.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 5, 2018)

Glacern is another option:  I have one of their chucks on my lathe and like it.

https://www.glacern.com/drill_chucks


----------



## ronboult (Mar 6, 2018)

I have mixed views on Vertex products. My Vertex keyless drill chuck is very well made with minimal run out and I would probably buy another. 
However my 4” Milling lock down vice was pure junk with non parallel jaws and had to be replaced under waranty. The replacement vice is better but not great. It still lifts when you tighten. Would not buy another. If I had ready access to Glacern in Au they would be my choice.
Ron


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 6, 2018)

A used Albreght would cost you half that price if you could find one on the bay . German made like Rohm , considered the industry standard .


----------



## Doubleeboy (Mar 6, 2018)

Vertex is probably among the best bang for the buck in higher end midpriced stuff from Taiwan and China.  If you want a nice Asian chuck you might try the ones from Shars, very nice, runout is very low, operates silky smooth.  I have one for one of my lathes and it compares favorably with Jacobs of recent manufacture and costs less. In last couple years Shars has really upped their game in terms of carrying quality items.  Pretty easy to spot them they cost more and list specs.


----------



## PT Doc (May 15, 2018)

When you say runout is low, how low?


----------



## f350ca (May 15, 2018)

I have an older Vertex rotary table and dividing head, both good quality Don't know if their new products are the same quality.
If this is the only chuck you'll have you might want to consider a keyed one. Keyless are nice but you shouldn't use them with reduced shank drills, they're only rated to the dia stated in this case 1/2, if you use a larger drill or hole saw they over tighten and you need a pipe wrench to open them. Don't ask how I know. They don't work well for power tapping, they release when you back the tap out or if the tap is big enough over tighten. See above. They're usually longer and use up height.
I have a 5/8th I believe its a Rhom, use it often but if I only had one chuck it would be keyed.

Greg


----------

